

Apple is Limiting the New Google Chrome for iOS - mikecane
http://www.baekdal.com/opinion/apple-is-limiting-the-new-google-chrome-for-ios/

======
shadesandcolour
Apple isn't limiting Google Chrome only, this is the restriction that they've
put on apps in the store. Whether you agree or disagree is up to you. Perhaps
the restriction is there to encourage developers to create real native
applications instead of just crappy web views that don't really need to be
apps. Luckily, Facebook just decided to bring their iPhone app back to the
native side instead of rendering all of the UI in HTML and fetching resources
from their servers.

Also it appears that in iOS 5 web applications that are saved to the home
screen use the Nitro engine now.
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/17/ios_5_supports...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/17/ios_5_supports_speedy_nitro_javascript_for_full_screen_web_apps.html)

~~~
joshschreuder
I believe the web applications thing only applies to those that have been
added to the homescreen through Safari -> Add to Home Screen.

As mentioned in the original comment
(<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2662093>) it doesn't apply to
UIWebViews which Chrome uses.

~~~
shadesandcolour
You're correct. UIWebView doesn't get the better rendering engine but I was
reffering to this point:

"The limitation is even put in place for native web apps, the ones you see
inside Safari itself. As long as you see them in Safari they work great. But
the second you save them as a web app to your home screen, they are suddenly
forced to use the old Safari engine, and are thus much slower to use."

Just trying to set the record straight.

